

Pixel Art + Star Trek = Pixel Trek - bane
http://www.pixeltrek.com/

======
avar
Having this on in the background compliments it ("Star Trek TNG Ambient Engine
Noise (Idling for 24 hrs)"):
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZPoqNeR3_UA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZPoqNeR3_UA)

Alternatively to mix BSG into it:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vOfPGbZoT4Y](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vOfPGbZoT4Y)

~~~
Wingman4l7
If you want a highly customizable in-browser Star Trek ambient engine noise,
check out this:
[http://mynoise.net/NoiseMachines/spaceshipNoiseGenerator.php](http://mynoise.net/NoiseMachines/spaceshipNoiseGenerator.php)

~~~
commieneko
It says "Ouch, you just hit one of the brand new noise generators! These
generators are available to contributing visitors first, then become public
after a while."

I say, "Ouch, I've never heard of your site before and just followed a link
here. I'll probably never come back. Bye."

~~~
infectoid
In chrome, go to the console.

> loadAllSounds();

But, consider contributing. Looks like the dude has put in a fair bit of
effort.

~~~
audiosampling
Nice find. I put a lot of efforts, indeed. But I can't take it bad when pros
like you are finding workarounds, to make the generator play despite of my
poor coded restrictions. I know that you are the same people that are
contributing anyway, once you have realised the amount of work behind the
scenes. FYI, all generators turn public after a while. Including the Star Trek
one. Unfortunately (for me), the link has been shared a bit to early. I may
reconsider displaying such a message. Because, I totally agree, it is very
frustrating for someone who doesn't know the site, and hit such a page as an
entry page. He probably will go right away, without noticing that 90% of the
generators are already available to him, for free.

------
bane
Not the author here, just thought this was cool.

My dream is to find a fully 3d realized model of the Enterprise, with working
comm and internal computer systems that my friends and I can all pile into and
adventure around the universe.

At least with this I can run around and figure out where all those mysterious
bathrooms are.

~~~
WalterBright
With a small transporter you don't need toilets anymore.

~~~
cjfont
Seems like that would require an unnecessary amount of overhead to do
something very simple.

------
ivraatiems
Given all the people in this post that are talking about wanting a 3D Star
Trek game that lets you explore ships, I think I should plug RPG-X, a free
game based on Star Trek: Elite Force that lets you do just that. [1]

Full disclosure: I helped develop parts of RPG-X and I administrate the site
where most of the community sits now.

[1] [http://www.last-outpost.net/rpg-x/](http://www.last-outpost.net/rpg-x/)

~~~
cpeterso
I was a developer on a _Star Trek Online_ MMO game (at Perpetual
Entertainment, before Cryptic Studios). The most requested feature from beta
testers was "ship interiors". The game designers were ex-Blizzard people, so
they were recreating what we jokingly called "WoW in Spaaaace". People were
clamoring for "Star Trek: The Sims", but we wouldn't give it to them, probably
because it would only appeal to a small number of hard core fans.

A good example of a "ship interiors" game was _Seed_ , a cartoony MMORPG on
board a generation ship. The game play involved collaborating with other
players to run the ship.

[http://www.escapistmagazine.com/articles/view/video-
games/is...](http://www.escapistmagazine.com/articles/view/video-
games/issues/issue_70/407-Seed-on-the-Road)

~~~
ianstallings
I still play STO and love it. I don't visit the interiors too often but they
are done well.

------
stephenitis
I'd kill for a SimTrek game where I could just manage a starship and it's
daily business.

Voyager would be awesome.

------
jason_slack
This is pretty neat in the art and navigation around the ship alone. I'm not
sure otherwise if I understand the objective :-) Are you planning to make it
interactive?

Thanks for the nostalgia.

~~~
pstadler
I opened this page with the expectation too see some simple images, only to
find myself walking through the enterprise. Awesome! But then I was wandering
around enjoying the scenery with no clue what to do and very little
interaction. Don't get me wrong, it's really cool. Please bring more, there's
a lot of potential.

------
noobermin
In the Foyer...there's ET???

EDIT: Screencap:
[http://postimg.org/image/6gggn4rsz/](http://postimg.org/image/6gggn4rsz/)

EDIT 2: Btw, I love it. I'm having fun trying to get to the lower decks.

~~~
judk
Sigh, even retro Starb Trek pixel art is infected by casual sexual
objectification of (exclusively) women, with short skirts and huge chests.

~~~
pavel_lishin
This is how the show portrayed women for the first several seasons. Would you
prefer a retcon?

~~~
TeMPOraL
If it was even that; the game features many female characters dressed exactly
the same as male characters, but the GP (who obviously had not played the
game) had to pick on one exception - a screenshot that portrays two people in
_dress uniforms_. Is United States Army sexist as well [0]? Or just maybe one
can find gender issues everywhere if one tries hard enough.

[0] - [http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/e/ea/US-NEW-
CL...](http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/e/ea/US-NEW-CLASS-A-
UNIFORM.png)

------
actsasbuffoon
This is great. I love the easter eggs, like the one on deck 3. I won't spoil
it, but someone in the storage compartment is having troubles.

------
dan-silver
Captain, we have a problem.
[https://imgur.com/urAerQJ](https://imgur.com/urAerQJ)

------
MProgrammer
This reminds me of Trexels, a print created by John Martz in 2010. It's no
longer available in print, but still fun to look through.

[http://johnmartz.com/trexels](http://johnmartz.com/trexels)

------
kevin818
Well done!

Just out of curiosity, if "Pixeltrek is a private project with a non-
commercial and non-profitable background", then why isn't it open source? I'm
sure the community would love to play with it! :)

~~~
TeMPOraL
> _I 'm sure the community would love to play with it! :)_

I get the feeling that this is exactly the reason why the project is not open-
sourced yet. It's an art project. Open-sourcing now has a risk that "the
community" could take his work and develop it in a different direction than
the author imagined or intended.

------
dynjo
Buy yourself an Oculus rift and try this, trust me you will not be
disappointed
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XUD95E3G2wc](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XUD95E3G2wc)

------
SimeVidas
And immediately I notice a limitation of Flash: unable to zoom in :(
[http://i.imgur.com/PwvzQyA.png](http://i.imgur.com/PwvzQyA.png)

Next time, WebGL, please :)

~~~
reboog711
This is a limitation based on how the app was coded; not an inherent
limitation of Flash.

I've built plenty of Flash apps that can handle zoom. Sometimes zooming in
means that the 'sprites' get bigger. Sometimes it means more data is shown on
the screen at once. It depends on the app and how it is implemented.

------
TeMPOraL
Awesome! I home this project will grow to cover the whole ship and that it
will gain some interactivity. I can see a potential for a great starship
simulator game here!

One thing bugs me though. How did I get to the battle bridge from the main
bridge? :o. I might be misremembering something from TNG, but I was pretty
sure the battle bridge was in the middle of the engine section of the
Enterprise, not a door away from the main bridge...

------
Vektorweg
In the expansion to the star trek voyager elite force game, it was possible to
go through the whole ship for a paperchase.

------
stuaxo
Is it possible to interact with the other characters or is it just walking
around ?

------
petepete
Looks great. Visuals remind me of Star Command.

[http://www.starcommandgame.com](http://www.starcommandgame.com)

~~~
erikb
I heard this game was done very badly, especially kickstarters may have been
hugely disappointed. Did you play it?

------
ohazi
has anyone managed to find Ten Forward or the Holodeck?

~~~
ohazi
Oh, duh. Ten Forward is on Deck 10. Doesn't look like they've gotten that far
yet (or else I just haven't figured out how to get there).

------
bagosm
Looks good, can you offer more info about what engine you're using etc? Also,
is there a point or just wander around and admire the ride?

~~~
indigotesla
Correct me if I'm wrong, but it seems like it's a Flash engine, which means
it's likely custom rather than a game 'engine', so to speak.

------
matthuggins
The turbolift doesn't seem to work, I'm stuck on the same level I started on.

~~~
actsasbuffoon
The turbolift will only go to floors you've previously reached on foot. There
are stairs that lead to different decks, though they can be tricky to find in
some cases. That seems to be the only "gameplay" mechanic here. Probably won't
be winning any game-of-the-year awards, but I'm having a blast just the same.

------
binarymax
How do I get to Engineering?

~~~
dnautics
looks like there will be a way by going to the battle bridge, but there's a
locked door with passages behind it, probably still under costruction; check
back later.

~~~
noobermin
Right, I personally can't get past the foyer.

~~~
dnautics
that's not how you get to the battle bridge... I can't get past the foyer,
either.

------
cpeterso
Is the Pixel Trek ship layout accurate to the show and published diagrams?

~~~
actsasbuffoon
I believe they've taken a few small liberties. As a joke, the Enterprise D had
only a single bathroom (to boldly go indeed!), while Pixel Trek has them
scattered about.

------
robgibbons
Make it so! *soon

------
mantrax5
[http://www.pixeltrek.com/img/crew.png](http://www.pixeltrek.com/img/crew.png)

Jean-Luc, you've really let yourself go, dude.

------
progx
Please make it with JavaScript and open (no flash), so everybody can make an
own real game with the base sources.

~~~
erikb
This was exactly what I would suggest. If you have no commercial interest, try
to make it as open as possible that the community can profit from it as a
whole. HTML5+Github+Reddit Thread might result some interesting viral effects.

